

Finding Cancer in a drop of Blood - prakash
http://www.portfolio.com/views/columns/natural-selection/2008/11/26/Inexpensive-Cancer-Screening

======
bbgm
Nowhere close to prime time, but essential for the future of diagnostics,
especially if we want to measure multiple analytes using very small samples.
There are some systems on the market today that go in that direction (although
not quite where the Health/Hood systems are)

[http://www.e2v.com/applications/medical-
science/biosensors.c...](http://www.e2v.com/applications/medical-
science/biosensors.cfm)

------
alexandros
A very valiant effort. I am concerned about the false positives/negatives
though, and the article dod not say much in the way of that.

~~~
biohacker42
Yes their sensitivity and specificity concern me as well, but if it can be
made to work then this will be revolutionary in the true sense of the word.

------
skmurphy
This is at least a decade and probably two away from affecting clinical
outcomes, if their hypothesis proves correct (not that they can build the
device to detect the markers but that knowing the markers will actually allow
you to impact the natural history of the disease (cure you or let you live
longer than expected)). The point of these articles is to secure additional
funding for research so of course the results are promising but they are non-
specific about likely benefits.

------
palish
This site is unviewable on an iPhone. It redirects to mobile.portfolio.com
with no option to go to the "full" Portfolio site. Lame.

~~~
palish
So.. I'm just plain curious: why doesn't the above comment contribute? (Why
was it downmodded?) I'm trying to educate myself about this.

